# What to watch - more filtering options



## Dschelsea82 (Nov 26, 2017)

It would be nice to have a filtering option for only showing TV, Netflix, hulu, etc when looking through what to watch. This would be helpful so I can see what movies to record from the TV filter. Currently there are no options and I'm using 21.9.1 v9


----------



## Dschelsea82 (Nov 26, 2017)

Also, the filter should show channel, date and time the movie will show based on the TV guide


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Have you tried wishlists? They do what you are asking.


----------



## Dschelsea82 (Nov 26, 2017)

Whitelists are not what I'm talking about as it will record the list. I want to see all TV movies that are listed in the guide so I can select which TV movies I want to record. The most intuitive way this can be done is to create a filter option in the what to watch area.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Dschelsea82 said:


> Whitelists are not what I'm talking about as it will record the list. I want to see all TV movies that are listed in the guide so I can select which TV movies I want to record. The most intuitive way this can be done is to create a filter option in the what to watch area.


Wishlists don't have to be set to record; that is one of the options. Without recording, it works like a custom filter which you can go into and see all upcoming shows that meet your wishlist criteria and select which ones to record.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> Have you tried wishlists? They do what you are asking.





pfiagra said:


> Wishlists don't have to be set to record; that is one of the options.


_Thanks_ for the reminders. I had forgotten that a wishlist can be set for all movies (or movies of a specific type). I just set up a movies (all) wishlist and saw that I almost missed "Return to Green Acres," set to air later today.  On the flip side, it also captured "Of Mice and Men" for me, now set to record.

If I recall correctly, back in the S2 days, there was a simple way to scan through all upcoming movies, to see what one might want to record. This is a nice substitute for that earlier, dropped feature.

A rookie question: am I correct that shows responsive to a wishlist automatically are set to record, until one turns that option off but which only is possible _after _the wishlist has been created (or is there a user setting somewhere which generally sets wishlists to, or not, automatically record--I couldn't find it)? I had a raftload of movies suddenly appear on my To-Do list until I turned the autorecord option off for my newly-created movies wishlist. (Interestingly, though, at least once I turned the autorecord feature off (right after I had created the wishlist), none of the newly-listed movies on the To-Do list was set to record, TiVo noting that there was a conflict with more than 4 shows being set for the same time, even though there often wasn't. It was almost as if the TiVo box was honoring my "do not autorecord" edit for the previously-listed movies, but popping up the wrong "why this show will not be recorded" explanation message.)

Do I recall correctly that a way to get around the autorecord situation (absent there being a setting somewhere) is to create a dummy wishlist that isn't going to catch any results (I experimented with a Sports/Bullfighting wishlist), then edit the wishlist to turn off autorecording, and then edit the wishlist (including the name) for what one really wants? Thanks--


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Mikeguy said:


> Do I recall correctly that a way to get around the autorecord situation (absent there being a setting somewhere) is to create a dummy wishlist that isn't going to catch any results (I experimented with a Sports/Bullfighting wishlist), then edit the wishlist to turn off autorecording, and then edit the wishlist (including the name) for what one really wants? Thanks--


Yes

Tivo ... do Wishlists right!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

pfiagra said:


> Yes
> 
> Tivo ... do Wishlists right!


Thanks--all the info. I needed was there (albeit with some routine conflict--one feature working one way for one user, and another way for another, lol).


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I have recently created non-recording wishlists without nonsense words. Just done complete until you turn off recording.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

Mikeguy said:


> _Thanks_ for the reminders. I had forgotten that a wishlist can be set for all movies (or movies of a specific type). I just set up a movies (all) wishlist and saw that I almost missed "Return to Green Acres," set to air later today.  On the flip side, it also captured "Of Mice and Men" for me, now set to record.
> If I recall correctly, back in the S2 days, there was a simple way to scan through all upcoming movies, to see what one might want to record. This is a nice substitute for that earlier, dropped feature.
> 
> A rookie question: am I correct that shows responsive to a wishlist automatically are set to record, until one turns that option off but which only is possible _after _the wishlist has been created (or is there a user setting somewhere which generally sets wishlists to, or not, automatically record--I couldn't find it)? I had a raftload of movies suddenly appear on my To-Do list until I turned the autorecord option off for my newly-created movies wishlist. (Interestingly, though, at least once I turned the autorecord feature off (right after I had created the wishlist), none of the newly-listed movies on the To-Do list was set to record, TiVo noting that there was a conflict with more than 4 shows being set for the same time, even though there often wasn't. It was almost as if the TiVo box was honoring my "do not autorecord" edit for the previously-listed movies, but popping up the wrong "why this show will not be recorded" explanation message.)
> ...


The Guide has an option when you press "A" to view all movies (only) in the Guide for the next 2 weeks (which is really about 10 days).

Also I create non-recording wish lists by putting QQ in the title. It seems easier than putting Bull fighting as a category.
After setting it to non-recording, I remove the QQ and put in what I want.
Wouldn't it be logical for TiVo to have a selection above the title field which says recording or non recording? It could default to recording but then you could set it to non-recording and then input your data.
They make very few corrections to old stuff. All they're interested in is adding new stuff without fixing what's bad.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Furmaniac said:


> The Guide has an option when you press "A" to view all movies (only) in the Guide for the next 2 weeks (which is really about 10 days).


Thanks! I admit to being Guide-change challenged, having set its options up originally and then pretty much having ignored them since. Both the "A" and "C" (filter) buttons will allow one to filter the Guide for movies, etc.--works great! And as you said, while a wishlist for movies seems restricted to ~3 days, this filtering method captures the entire Guide database. Now, different ways to get to my goal.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Mikeguy said:


> And as you said, while a wishlist for movies seems restricted to ~3 days


This has not been my experience. My wishlists show upcoming movie matches for the full 2 weeks (10 days).


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

pfiagra said:


> This has not been my experience. My wishlists show upcoming movie matches for the full 2 weeks (10 days).


That's interesting--mine never goes for more than ~3 days (and I just went through the list yesterday--again, ~3 days). I wonder of it might be the length of the number of hits--I'm in a well-populated OTA area, and the list, even for 3 days, is pretty long.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Mine go the full guide data as well. 

Are you drilling into the wishlist itself? If you just look at the top level (Show upcoming matches), it lists shows for all wishlists and that is a shorter list. Those are limited to a number of shows (10 items) which may appear to be 3 days. (I have one wishlist that only has two items and the second is 10 days out.)

Select the wishlist itself to see the full list for that wishlist.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Yep, this is looking within the specific wishlist itself. Checking just now, my Movies upcoming list goes thru noon on Wednesday, July 17, and shows a total of (exactly) 300 hits. Based on that round number, I have a working guess that that is the limit for the number of shows for the database to display. 

Again, this is under my Movies wishlist. If I apply the Movies filter to the Live Guide (by pressing the "C" button and choosing movies), I get a Guide listing of movies for the entire duration of the Guide.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Followed up again this morning with my Movies wishlist (I'm just curious here), and this morning it shows the next 3 days plus 3 hours or so of hits (yesterday it was around 2 days 18 hours). Once again, showing the next upcoming 300 (exactly) hits. Making me think that there indeed is a 300-hit limit to what a wishlist will show.


----------

